

What to do when a product that is a 'need' fails to pick up - zonengager

I am the co-founder of zonengage, a location based social network. You can find like minded people near you. Find Tennis, Soccer, Volleyball, Poker, Bowling, German, Italian and Mandarin Speaking members near you... So we launched in NYC and Chicago.&#60;p&#62;I have worked on this start up from 12 months now. Site is LIVE and we hit 1k users within 3 months. But we had 10k hits on our landing page. Which clearly meant UI UX is poor.&#60;p&#62;As we prepare to launch phase 2, which involves a complete UI change, I have a question -&#60;p&#62;Can a poor UI / UX be the reason for a website not picking up? I mean, we are connecting neighbors and solving a problem that exists in almost every neighborhood, yet, I am perplexed by not amassing many users. Any view points are welcome..
======
dmor
Getting 1k users from 10k visits is actually quite a good signup rate, but
only getting 10k visits over 3 months is probably more likely the problem.
This is the first I have heard of you, probably because I am in SF. This LBS
space is crowded, so working on getting more attention and aware for what you
are doing is crucial. At a 10% conversion rate don't worry about converting
everyone who visits the site, worry about getting more visitors.

------
vyrotek
Probably because there are dozens of other sites that do the same thing.

Here's a recent discussion about one of them. The feedback there could
probably help you too. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5271266>

Good luck!

~~~
zonengager
Thanks. Yes there are several sites doing the same thing - but still we are
providing the best package of all, well thats what we think. At the end of the
day, except in metro cities, new meet ups are just not happening. Which means
there is scope in this concept. Just not sure what we are missing! Anyway
hopefully someday I return here with the answer :)

